# Home Made Soft box plans ( thanks to Chas Helm)



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

While browsing around the Infrared Remote article that Chas Helm posted earlier, I came across these plans for a Home-made lighting soft box. I have NOT tried them, but I thought the reference would be of interest. Rich

http://thehowzone.com/how/Photo-Softbox


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Light box*



richg99 said:


> While browsing around the Infrared Remote article that Chas Helm posted earlier, I came across these plans for a Home-made lighting soft box. I have NOT tried them, but I thought the reference would be of interest. Rich
> 
> http://thehowzone.com/how/Photo-Softbox


Thanks Rich.
SH


----------

